# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Где найти лекарство от несчастной любви?

## Irina

Где найти лекарство от несчастной любви?

Тема несчастной любви актуальна в любые времена. Кажется, что весь мир клином сходится на одном человеке, он становится главной темой всех ваших разговоров, мы постоянно прокручиваем воспоминания о проведенных вместе минутах - как посмотрел, что сказал, на что намекнул. Его недостатки мы игнорируем, а достоинства превозносим до небес, создавая для себя из обычного человека настоящего кумира. 

Такая любовь, превратившаяся в нечто подобное наркотической зависимости, уже имеет все симптомы душевного заболевания. Как и любая болезнь, хронический стресс из-за несчастной любви изматывает организм, а кроме этого ещё и морально опустошает. 

Подобное, пожалуй, случалось с каждым из нас хотя бы раз. Ну а что же делать, если несчастная любовь приобретает хронический характер, и каждый раз мы продолжаем наступать на одни и те же грабли? 

Помните песенку из детского мультфильма про спасателей - Чипа и Дейла? Там есть такие слова: "Они всегда спешат туда, где ждет беда!" Туда же идут и женщины, склонные к любовной зависимости. Из всего многообразия мужчин они выбирают «не тех парней», к влечет к «плохишам» и эгоистам, словом, к тем представителям сильной половины человечества, которые сами не могут залечить свои «любовные раны». 

Так как же излечиться от несчастной любви? Есть ли такое лекарство? Прежде всего, помочь себе можешь только ты сама. Как говорят психологи, все твои проблемы у тебя в голове. Или тараканы. Как это не называй, но итог не меняется. 

Главное, утверждают специалисты, не замыкаться в себе, больше общаться с друзьями и с семьёй. Если чувствуете, что находитесь на пределе душевных сил, то лучше обратиться к специалисту. Не стоит забывать, что существуют телефоны доверия. Иногда бывает так, что человек и обратился бы к психологу, но для этого нужно прикладывать какие-то усилия, а телефоны доверия, как скорая помощь,можно позвонить в любое время суток. 

А подростки вообще физиологически устроены так, что они всё воспринимают слишком остро, у них более высокий уровень тревожности. Часто молодые люди сами доводят себя. Они ставят цель добиться кого-нибудь и начинают считать этого человека смыслом жизни, а когда не получается, воспринимают это как крах всей жизни. Отсюда и высокий процент самоубийств, к которым более склонны люди от 15 до 22 лет. 

Чтобы помочь себе самому, нужно читать психологическую литературу, общаться с людьми. Причём такие советы являются общими, они помогают не только при несчастной любви, но и при любых стрессах. Когда человек полностью сконцентрирован на себе, на своих внутренних переживаниях, его необходимо вывести из такого состояния ступора. 

Также поможет релаксация, общение с природой. Чтобы отвлечься, можно посмотреть на огонь, погулять в лесу, пробежаться, сходить на йогу... Нужно всеми силами постараться отвлечься от несчастной любви. Учитесь не зацикливаться на негативных эмоциях. 

Займитесь собой, своим внешним видом, сделайте новую причёску или обновите гардероб. Посмотрите какой-нибудь весёлый мультфильм или комедию. И, поедая поп-корн, проследите за незамысловатым сюжетом. Может быть, даже рассмеётесь. Сейчас это очень важно. Ведь каждая улыбка - это маленькая победа в борьбе с тоской. 

И всё же любовь не всегда приносит только боль и страдания. И чтобы что-то получить, нужно сперва что-то отдать. После безответной любви обязательно придет любовь взаимная. Несчастья по законам вселенной уступят место счастливым моментам. 

Несчастную любовь нужно выстрадать, пережить этот ценный опыт и не падать духом. На смену ей придет новое чувство. 

Автор: Ирина Капустина

----------


## Asteriks

Лекарством от несчастной любви может быть только время и новая любовь.

----------


## Irina

> Лекарством от несчастной любви может быть только время и новая любовь.


Согласна. Жаль только, что времени проходит слишком много до того, как окончательно оправишься после неё.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Эх вы, взрослые....человек любит 1 раз, а вы про новую любовь говорите......
Лекарчтва нет, даже спустя время все может вернуться...

----------


## Irina

> Лекарства нет, даже спустя время все может вернуться


Не спорю, может, но уже в другом качестве. Не клеится как-то то что разбилось.

----------


## HARON

Согласен с Ириной! Разбитую чашку хрен склеишь!

----------


## SDS

*[Blood_DeMah]*, 
Ты прав, 2-ая...5-ая... - то не та, то поминки...

----------


## Alex

Это притча о любви, записанная когда-то в тетрадку - может в ней ответ.

Когда-то давным-давно на Земле был остров, на котором жили все духовные ценности. Но однажды они заметили, как остров начал уходить под воду. Все ценности сели на свои корабли и уплыли. На острове осталась лишь Любовь. Она ждала до последнего, но когда ждать уже стало нечего, она тоже захотела уплыть с острова.
Тогда она позвала Богатство и попросилась к нему на корабль, но Богатство ответило:
– На моём корабле много драгоценностей и золота, для тебя здесь нет места.
Когда мимо проплывал корабль Грусти она попросилась к ней, но та ей ответила:
– Извини, Любовь, я настолько грустная, что мне надо всегда оставаться в одиночестве.
Тогда Любовь увидела корабль Гордости и попросила о помощи её, но та сказала, что Любовь нарушит гармонию на её корабле.
Рядом проплывала Радость, но та так было занята весельем, что даже не услышала о призывах Любви.
Тогда Любовь совсем отчаялась.
Но вдруг она услышала голос, где-то позади:
– Пойдём Любовь, я возьму тебя с собой.
Любовь обернулась и увидела старца. Он довёз её до суши и, когда старец уплыл, Любовь спохватилась, ведь она забыла спросить его имя.
Тогда она обратилась к Познанию:
– Скажи, Познание, кто спас меня? Кто был этот старец?
Познание посмотрело на Любовь:
– Это было Время.
– Время? – переспросила Любовь. – Но почему оно спасло меня?
Познание ещё раз взглянуло на Любовь потом вдаль, куда уплыл старец:
– Потому что только Время знает, как важна в жизни Любовь.

----------


## SDS

*Alex*, 
а откуда это?

----------


## Irina

> Несчастную любовь нужно выстрадать, пережить этот ценный опыт и не падать духом. На смену ей придет новое чувство


Абсолютно согласна.

----------


## vova230

Лекарство от несчастной любви у каждого свое, но лучше всего хирургический метод

----------


## Irina

> но лучше всего хирургический метод


Отрезал и забыл?

----------


## vova230

> Отрезал и забыл?


Лучше всего голову:aq:

----------


## Irina

А может стоит всё обдумать и  попробовать сделать её  счастливой?

----------


## vova230

> А может стоит всё обдумать и  попробовать сделать её  счастливой?


Кого? Голову?:2452435:

----------


## Irina

> Кого? Голову?


Вообще-то любовь, но с головы в данном случае следует начинать))

----------


## tra-ta-ta

а можно и физический метод
настучал по купалу - и все дела

----------


## ПаранойА

Могу сказать одно:время лечит.

----------


## Irina

> Могу сказать одно:время лечит.


А если эти люди живут семьёй и время делает ситуацию только хуже? Что делать в таком случае?

----------

